
UML is rarely used in the industry (2013, PDF) - wainstead
http://oro.open.ac.uk/35805/8/UML%20in%20practice%208.pdf
======
ProxCoques
The only people who read UML diagrams are those that make them.

And there are about 12 of those people in the world.

------
vorotato
lol big surprise.

